# Quinn's first big girl haircut!



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Quinn had her first big girl haircut yesterday! We are very happy with the shop up here that groomed her, both in the final product, and with how well they took care of her, and how unstressed she was when we picked her up. 

We kinda created a unique clip for her, meshing together several styles into something that worked for us, was practical, and wasn't overly Fou-Fou. The best way I have of describing it, is a mix of the famous Rain's hair-do from here at PF, a schnauzer cut, and a wide band Town & Country clip. We left her body about 1/2-3/4 inch long, and mostly left her legs alone although they did some blending at the shoulders, and some trimming and shaping on the rest of the leg. Of course we kept shaved feet, tail (with a hair poof at the end), and we had them move up the shaving on her feet about 2 inches to keep them drier and easier to manage in the wet up here in B.C. and free of burrs, foxtails, and stickers down in NorCal. We plan on letting her legs grow longer but generally plan on sticking to this look for now. Also her TopKnot and Ears weren't touched.

Would love to hear everyone's opinion, critique, or suggestions. I really love how her silver, black, and cream really pop now and seeing her really starting to look like the gorgeous poodle she is!

-Dan & Quinn


----------



## texaspoodlelover (Jul 25, 2014)

Quinn looks awesome i love how girly she looks


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

She looks great!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

She looks great. More importantly, it sounds like you have put a lot of thought into why you have chosen her current trim. Sailor has a long "mane" right now because I'm in a stumbly phase and need something to grab onto quickly for counter balance. So, yes, I am into what works for each poodle owner!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Quinn looks absolutely scrumptious. Just fabulous. Her colors are really showing fabulous.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

She looks lovely and I totally get doing something unconventional. Lily's ears and TK will always be long even though I often otherwise keep her nearly naked!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

She is so pretty you can put her in any clip!!! How about a pic of her standing so we can see her clip as a whole? Would love to see it!!!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

The pictures on my iPad enlarge for a second and then back to thumbnail. I did not notice the body detail as I like to look at Quinn's markings and colors. Very cool clip indeed. Made me even happier to have that grooming book.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Aww she looks wonderful!!! She is growing out of her puppyhood.. At least looks wise I'm sure her coloring is just gorgeous!


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> She is so pretty you can put her in any clip!!! How about a pic of her standing so we can see her clip as a whole? Would love to see it!!!!


Thanks MollyMuiMa and I'm sure throughout her hopefully very long life we'll have a chance to try out quite a few! I do think though that her patterning and color could make some of the standard clips look odd, or hide the contrast, but we'll have to see what's to come! And let me see what I can find for pics standing. They did such a great job blending her shoulders, and its right in her silver so it is hard to show in pics how obvious the difference really is in reality. I'm sure as her leg fringe gets longer though its going to be very easy to see and I'm excited I think its going to look great on her. 



Mfmst said:


> The pictures on my iPad enlarge for a second and then back to thumbnail. I did not notice the body detail as I like to look at Quinn's markings and colors. Very cool clip indeed. Made me even happier to have that grooming book.


My apologies Mfmst! I've been being lazy and just using attachments and not using my album or external links to post pics, I'll try to take some real nice ones outside in good lighting this week and do them in good embedded size. Nothing beats the ease (or futureproofing!) of attachments, but its definitely not as easy to see detail or get the full picture experience with the smaller pics and little viewer thingy.

-Dan & Quinn


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

She looks beautiful! I love the way they did her top knot and ears, and her coloring is amazing. Be interesting to see how it changes as she grows.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Dan, 

Quinn has the most unique colors... She is really beautiful. I think as she grows up you are going to have a wonderful time watching her colors change. She is such a pretty girl. I keep coming back and looking at her pictures.


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Carolinek said:


> She looks beautiful! I love the way they did her top knot and ears, and her coloring is amazing. Be interesting to see how it changes as she grows.


Thanks Carolinek! And I'm a fan too of her TK & ears, they have so many shades of color in them, its been one of my main things when she goes to a groomer, DO NOT cut her TK & Ears, and no ear plucking for now. And its been interesting so far, I'm sure in the coming years she's got lots of surprises for us in her coat and color changes.  



sweetheartsrodeo said:


> Dan,
> Quinn has the most unique colors... She is really beautiful. I think as she grows up you are going to have a wonderful time watching her colors change. She is such a pretty girl. I keep coming back and looking at her pictures.


Thanks Sweethearts! And yeah we really got so incredibly lucky with how beautiful and unique she looks, one of my favorite traits is her Masking, which is unaffected by the sable and silvering. And don't worry lots of pics to come! 










Dan & Quinn


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Wonderful photos  !!! She is so pretty and elegantly unique too!


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Lou said:


> Wonderful photos  !!! She is so pretty and elegantly unique too!


Thanks Lou! And I agree though I'm more than biased, she pulls off elegant, regal, and uniquely beautiful very well.  Thanks for the kind words.

Dan & Quinn


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Quinn, you are amazing!! I love your fur coat. You look pretty regal Brandon says. Don't you wish all of us poodles could play together?


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

She's gorgeous Dan and any cut would be beautiful on her! What a knockout.


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> ...How about a pic of her standing so we can see her clip as a whole? Would love to see it!!!!


Do these count? :alberteinstein:


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

*Show me some ankle!*

I think her high water feet are adorable. We miscommunicated (hubbie drop-off) at Desi's last groom and he came back with the feet shaved almost that high and it's been so practical. Might have to keep them that way through the winter.

On Desi I think of Steve Urkel, but on Quinn it makes me think of a lovely lady flashing just the barest bit of ankle skin. She is definitely working that look.


----------

